# Mold in basement - how to remove



## jbrickm (Dec 20, 2010)

I have one finished room in the basement that I've been using for storage. It had a window leak, so I had turned off the heat there for a few weeks until I could find time to patch the window leak. The room was without heat/AC or air circulation for 3-4 weeks.

Yesterday I noticed that there was mold spores everywhere in the room. I got rid of some of the moldy stuff but now I'm worried that the mold may be there fore good.

How do I get rid of the mold? Do I need to call some duct repair/cleaning firm?


----------



## handyguys (Dec 23, 2010)

usually it can just be cleaned. Try a bathroom cleaner that says it works on mold and also try and air/dry the place out. If that doesn't do the trick then a stronger remedy may be due. No need to call the hazmat guys yet unless you are unhealthy and sensitive to mold.


----------



## GBR (Dec 26, 2010)

If the mold spread to the insulation or got wet, remove it:  Mold in Fiberglass Insulation, fiberglass - moldy fiberglass insulation in Buildings - when, why, and how fiberglass insulation becomes a reservoir of problem mold in buildings. Consumer information and expert resources

Gary


----------



## EmersonHart13 (Dec 28, 2010)

I used this stuff, works great:







Recommended to me by a local professional remediation specialist.  I paid just over 100 for 4 gallons delivered to my house.


----------



## joecaption (Jan 9, 2011)

Bleach and water would have done the same thing and only cost about $8.00.


----------



## EmersonHart13 (Jan 10, 2011)

You may or may not be right, not going to debate it because you probably are.

I will, without reservation, say it was worth the extra 100 dollars to do it per the professionals recommendation.  And I usually do whatever I can to save a buck, hence why I did the work myself but only after being told it was okay.  It puts my mind at ease that I went the extra mile and in the guy who does this daily says it is done right.

To each their own. 

John


----------



## CMHbob (Apr 19, 2011)

EmersonHart13 said:


> I will, without reservation, say it was worth the extra 100 dollars to do it per the professionals recommendation.
> John


I don't want to get into a debate because you did what you thought best to protect yourself and your home. I agree with that way of thinking. However, I clean up mold all the time in my rehab projects. I talked to the EPA and a couple of local professionals. I am not an expert but I had to learn more about mold to protect myself and my property. Here is what the EPA says:
_Biocides are substances that can destroy living organisms. The use of a chemical or biocide (chlorine bleach, for example) that kills organisms such as mold is not recommended as a routine practice during mold cleanup. There may be instances, however, when professional judgment may indicate its use (for example, when immune-compromised individuals are present). In most cases, it is not possible or desirable to sterilize an area; a background level of mold spores will remain - these spores will not grow if the moisture problem has been resolved. If you choose to use disinfectants or biocides, always ventilate the area and exhaust the air to the outdoors. Never mix chlorine bleach solution with other cleaning solutions or detergents that contain ammonia because toxic fumes could be produced. Dead mold may still cause allergic reactions in some people, so it is not enough to simply kill the mold, it must also be removed._

I've compiled a list of FAQs on mold, including _What are the basic mold cleanup steps?_ and _What are ten things I need to know about mold?_ Visit my website and click on the tab, Mold & Mildew FAQ.


----------

